# Dendrobium sulcatum



## SlipperFan (Jul 9, 2010)

First time blooming. It's one of those Dendrobiums that have very flat pseudobulbs. Small plant -- always a bonus!


----------



## neo-guy (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice, how long do the flowers usually last? Is it fragrant?
Thanks,
Pete


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 10, 2010)

Sweet! I'm gonna pull an Eric, can you please take a shot of the whole plant? :rollhappy:


----------



## jewel (Jul 10, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Sweet! I'm gonna pull an Eric, can you please take a shot of the whole plant? :rollhappy:



i second that!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 10, 2010)

neo-guy said:


> Nice, how long do the flowers usually last? Is it fragrant?
> Thanks,
> Pete


I don't know, but my other flat pseudobulb plant's flowers usually only last a few days. I could not detect any fragrance.




KyushuCalanthe said:


> Sweet! I'm gonna pull an Eric, can you please take a shot of the whole plant? :rollhappy:


I'll try to remember to do that tomorrow.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 11, 2010)

Here's the plant -- it's in a 2" pot.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks Dot. What a cutie pie!


----------



## Clark (Jul 11, 2010)

Neat.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2010)

I know this plant! It's fragrant at 4:30 AM just before sunrise. Get up tomorrow and you'll detect the nicest fragrance. :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 12, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I know this plant! It's fragrant at 4:30 AM just before sunrise. Get up tomorrow and you'll detect the nicest fragrance. :evil:


 4:30 am?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2010)

4:30, AM! Yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 15, 2010)

Soo nice!!!! Pic and flowers!!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 15, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 15, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## jewel (Jul 15, 2010)

wow! its itty bitty!:smitten:


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 17, 2010)

Dot,

I love this one! Great photos!


----------

